# winterizing weed wacker st-175G



## lhradowy (Oct 22, 2006)

I have not fiound a good site that says how to winterize my wed wacker.
It is a homelite st-175G and I have drained the fuel, or in better words just ran it dry. Is there anything else.

I know for my lawn mower, I squirt some oil in the oil bore cylinder and pull the rope, do I do the same for this?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are a number of thoughts on how to do this. Most will tell you run it dry. I personally have found that you can never run it completely dry, that there is always some fuel left in the tank, carb and crankcase. Then the fuel evaporates, it leaves the oil behind clogging things up.

The best way is to go out and start it at least once per month and make sure it is good and warmed up before you shut it down.

What I generally do is fill the tank with fresh fuel that has stablizer in it. Start it and run it until it is nice and warm, then choke it until it dies. Two things to note here... use FRESH fuel mix and use fuel stablizer. Come spring empty the fuel tank, put in fresh fuel mix and away you go. I've done it this way for at least 20 years and have never had a problem getting them started come spring.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I've always either used a 2 cycle oil that had a stabilizer pre mixed in it... or added it to those that didn't......, take it, fill it up, run it a while if it has never had treated fuel run through it in a while...., and hang it up. You could squirt (i'd use 2 cycle oil though, 2 cycle oil wouldn't hurt to be used down your mowers cylinder either) oil down the cylinder.... but it doesn't make much of a difference as they are lubed through the gas...


----------

